# Meet The Sony QX10 And QX100, Smart Lenses That Turn Phones Into True Cameras



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Smartphones have cameras. But theyre mostly garbage when compared to a dedicated camera. Besides the Lumia 1020, of course. The cameras on smartphones have tiny image capture sensors and low-quality glass, the sum of which equals pictures that are just good enough  not impressive. Its convenience over quality.

Enter the Sony QX10 and QX100 lens camera.

This system is more than just a lens. The QX10 and QX100 also pack an image sensor, thus allowing for much higher quality photographs. They simply clip onto a smartphone and communicate wirelessly.

More


----------

